# any one else having trouble sleeping post ET?



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Good afternoon ladies had ET on wednesday morning and have really struggled to sleep since! I'm really conscious of how I'm laying and normally lay on my front! I know it sounds stupid but I worry I'm going to squash them ~ anyone else having trouble lol x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Kirsty I had my ET transfer Wednesday too im exactly the same  hee hee scared of going to the loo too xx.


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Lol phew glad I'm not the only one! Same here going to the loo! Wish u a peaceful relaxing 2ww xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

you too kirsty whens ur test date?


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

30th may when is urs? X


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping in - I had ET yesterday - OTD 30th May.  I couldnt sleep last night for worrying about squashing my precious embies!  I'm a tummy sleeper too  

So glad i'm not on my own and thank you Kirsty1 for bringing the subject up   

Had heard tbat some say sleeping on your tummy helps the embies stick to your womb, but i'm not convinced  

   
Essie x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi EssieJean  
Kirsty my test date is 31st may xxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like we'll be going through the madness together  

x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Tell me about it   it is madness  
Great news about your blasts  

what clinics everyone at? xx


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Kirsty

I had my transfer on Sunday and was sleeping well until Wednesday night which I didn't sleep very well and last night wasn't much better!  Went back to work today so maybe that was on my mind.  Glad it's the weekend!

Angie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello Angie pangie  

Staceyemma - I'm at CARE Manchester. What about you? 

x


----------



## hazel23 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi ladys I hope you dont mind me. Jumping in I to had. Et wednesday. And I sleep tummy. My td is the 28 good luck ladys


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Good morning ladies
Well i finally braved sleeping on my front and got some much needed zzzzzzz's feel so much better for it! 
Im at Homerton hospital in Hackney and this is our 3rd Ivf (1st icsi) x 

Welcome Hazel how have you been feeling? 
Angie pangie i took Thurs/fri off work so back to work monday for me ;0 

Hope you all have a gfood weekend!! sending lots of positive thoughts and reiki


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

there is a fair few ladies testing around the same dates as yourselfs on the main 2ww thread the latest posts can be found here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285982.new#new and the list so you can see whom is around your time is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285982.msg4983209#msg4983209

Donna Marie


----------



## hazel23 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kirsty im good thank being very tired lately. These 2 weeks are going so slow. How are you hun xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi ladies hope your all well? Well wed is our day how have u found the 2ww?? I have still struggled to sleep and have had a bit of indigestion but no real symptoms!! Just wanted to say Good luck to us all! Positive thoughts and reiki xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Good Morning Kirsty1 - I'm also testing on Wednesday   - ive found the 2ww has gone quicker than i expected but the last few days are draaaaging.  I'm sleeping but having lots of vivid dreams - which i've been told is a good thing  

Good luck for Wednesday - sending you   and  

Essie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

This caught my eye as yes!! Not sleeping well, I too, have now allowed myself to sleep on my tummy again, tbh struggled earlier as so big and bloated but that is now easing. I wondered if it's all the medication I am on, the hot weather isn't helping. On my last cycle I noted the same thing though and weird dreams. My ET was Thursday. 


We had been fortunate to have been blessed with a little boy but can't blame him as he is sleeping through   


Last night I did have a better night's sleep. 


I already feel I a going a bit    As off work and booked little one into nursery more to reduce my lifting.  These 2ww ares horrible. 


Good luck everyone


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Tiny - I'm usually a tummy sleeper but for some reason i've been sleeping every which way but that, must be subconscious or something  

Your litle boy looks soooo cute  

What's your OTD?  

Best of luck!   xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
I am tummy or side sleeper so it has been difficult and not helping my lower back which isn't great anyway


Thank you, he is pretty cute even if we do say so ourselves   wouldn't be here without tx so very lucky. 


8th June  , feels a long way away, not long for you now   , all the       
We are with Care too, find them v good 


X


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Care have been fantastic, cannot fault them (may be i shouldnt be so quick to say    )

All the best for 8th June - it'll be here before you know it    

x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, you too


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Kirsty!

How are you getting on?  Hope you're ok!  

Angie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi angie yeah am ok thank you nervous about results tomorrow and excited!! how are u? These 2ww have dragged and flown by at the same time glad I've been at work this week to take my mind of it! Had few days off after ET! Thinking positive thoughts and reiki for us all!!xxx


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Kirsty

I'm good!  I got my official BFP today so I'm very happy!  

Good luck with your test tomorrow!  I really hope you get BFP too!                                



Angie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Angie
That is brilliant, you must be over the moon     


Huge congrats


For all of us desperately symptom spotting what were yours? 
Enjoy and take it easy
X x


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think I had any symptoms really.  A bit of period pain and back ache, sore (.)(.) but I honestly believe any symptoms are just from being poked about in EC and taking progesterone.  Sleep has not been a problem!  I am feeling generally worn out though which might be something.

Not sure if I can tell even now that I got BFP!  

Don't stress.  Good luck tomorrow! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Really pleased for you, remember that feeling so well, enjoy it, so hoping to feel it again next week (our test date is 8th)

Enjoy xxxx
Thanks for the symptom checking, relief to hear you didn't feel that much!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Another appalling night of sleep, really fed up now, weird weird dreams but hardly any sleep, if I thought this was a good sign I woudn't mind but don't think it is    Anyone else still really suffering?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh EssieJ - test day!!!!  Hoping you get good news    X x


----------



## Snowball22 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes past two night terrible sleep but excitement !!  
Today egg transfer with a positive mind
Good luck everyone x


----------

